# Where do you buy your sundries/supplies?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I buy mainly from SW. If HD or Lowes or anyone else has what I need and SW carries it, they will give me the better price. Otherwise:

I just got a call from Independent Tool & Supply out of Ohio. They offered me the 9" Wooster Super Fab 3/4" for $2.50 (getting the foot in the door sale) and also faxed me a price list and I can continue to buy this roller sleeve for $2.75.

The Paint Store.com can't beat that price (haven't called to find out) as I see they list theirs for $3.18... My local paint stores couldn't touch it. Matter a fact most of what they are offering me, no one can can come close... I don't think they stock EVERYTHING... but what I use they seem to be able to stock. 

The Wooster 9" Sher lock roller frame I got for $5.99.... Nice! 

Some items where in bulk... but with those prices... I may as well purchase..

Any thoughts?

J


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Would you link a web site or phone # please Haven't heard of them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

All I could find was a YellowPage ad...

http://www.yellowpages.com/info-LMS56706003/Independent-Tool-Supply/maps?from=qpibp

I don't think that ad has the right phone #

These #'s are from the Fax I received, they should be good: (440)339-9951 -OR- (877)516-0879 

J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jason

You are smart to be looking at costs. 

One suggestion though, is not to overlook the level of service that your local supplier provides you. I have one primary supplier and, like you, grab certain sundries cheaper at the Depot. My supplier gives me excellent prices and will do anything I need them to do. Any crazy custom color match, any delivery any time no matter how small, they give me lots of free stuff and refer us many good customers each year. Would I sell them up the river for a couple of bucks here and there? No way. 

If your supplier is not providing the level of service you need, definitely shop them around. Just another factor to consider.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jason
> 
> You are smart to be looking at costs.
> 
> ...


Ouch... I feel convicted... SW bends over backwards and helps me out more than any other Paint provider. I feel like I just ditched my best friend and business partner (SW), unintentionally.... ughhh....

Your absolutely correct. And thank you for this eye opener. 

J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nah, its just a few roller covers, you arent leaving them. Good call, Jason.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Be careful with some of these companies. I know of some that will call every month and give you the deal of the month. When you place the order they send you what you ordered plus extra stuff, like a couple extra cases of drop clothes or some other equipment and charge you for it. It is a struggle to get them to take it back. They will barter with and say, well instead of returning it would you like a credit for x amount of dollars. Also check with some of your local paint stores for the Wooster superfab's in 6 packs. The cost may get closer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for caution! :thumbsup: Hadn't considered that.

J


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

In general I hang up on the Mass roller salesman. Any thing I would do would be from the looking point of view. Of course I mite holed there #s over my SW rep or ICI. All of my SW'S don't carry any Wooster product let alone a 6 pack. In fact if there plan-a- gramer cuts much more back on product I will have to stop at ICI to pick up paint. Good thing there driveway are adjoin.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All of my SW'S don't carry any Wooster product let alone a 6 pack.


My SW Rep just ordered Wooster for me and will stock up on it. They may not carry it, but they can order it.. Also.. My Rep made a mention that SW was buying Wooster like they did Purdy.... Any validity on this?

J


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My Rep made a mention that SW was buy Wooster like they did Purdy.... Any validity on this?
> 
> J


Holy crap I hope not!!!!

SW...Cover the Earth, or Scorched Earth Policy?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like to know an alternative to buying sundries too.

I get good paint prices at sw, but they make up for it on sundries and tools.

HD is cheaper but the quality is lower and I never know if I'm getting a 1st or a 2nd on name brands.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Joewho said:


> I'd like to know an alternative to buying sundries too.
> 
> I get good paint prices at sw, but they make up for it on sundries and tools.
> 
> HD is cheaper but the quality is lower and I never know if I'm getting a 1st or a 2nd on name brands.


They should at least match If not beat anyones price... they do at my store.

J


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't buy as much paint as you guys since I mostly just paint when I make built-ins, cabinets, shelves, etc.

But I get my painting supplies from either BM (discount and great service) or Cloverdale Paint (decent service, great product selection and quality, but no discount set up yet)


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> In general I hang up on the Mass roller salesman. Any thing I would do would be from the looking point of view. Of course I mite holed there #s over my SW rep or ICI. All of my SW'S don't carry any Wooster product let alone a 6 pack. In fact if there plan-a- gramer cuts much more back on product I will have to stop at ICI to pick up paint. Good thing there driveway are adjoin.



SW may not carry Wooster products per se but they can be ordered. My SW guy orders mine for me all the time. It's , for the most part, just brushes though. I would assume if they can get brushes then they can get whatever else. The SW's around here will bend over backwards for contractors. Oh, and I was told that they don't display Wooster because of the fact they own Purdy.  If you arent opposed to having them order for you, then you are set.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the SW owned Mautz 2 buildings down from the "real" SW stocks wooster


----------

